# teaching myself the ropes



## LearningFly (Aug 20, 2014)

So I'm pretty new to fly fishing (have been using a spinning outfit for the past 25 year) and got a cheap-o Martin set about 6 months ago. Any pointers you guys can throw me or instructional websites would be great. I live near Lancaster and have been using Clear Creek as my practice grounds when during the weekdays. Any advice and what to use?


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I started about a year ago and this forum is a great place to learn. Also I use Youtube as well. Good luck!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

what fish are you targeting?


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Check out Mad River Outfitters they have all kinds of things for beginners
http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/t-education.aspx#free


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's a big hint, "your backcast must be as powerful, or more powerful than your forward cast." If your backcast is good, you almost cannot help have a good forward cast. Always know where your backcast will travel in order to avoid the trees, bushes, bank behind you.

Another big hint, "when in doubt of your fly, use a wooly bugger." They friggin work that well. When you get your first fish in the net, experiment with other flies.

Rickerd


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

rickerd said:


> Here's a big hint, "your backcast must be as powerful, or more powerful than your forward cast." If your backcast is good, you almost cannot help have a good forward cast. Always know where your backcast will travel in order to avoid the trees, bushes, bank behind you.
> 
> Another big hint, "when in doubt of your fly, use a wooly bugger." They friggin work that well. When you get your first fish in the net, experiment with other flies.
> 
> Rickerd


Amen to the wooly bugger tip. Olive, black, and white are must haves

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

And whatever you do don't try and cast your way out of a knot. If you notice you are hung up on your own line stop what you're doing and untangle it before you make it worse.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

ejsell said:


> And whatever you do don't try and cast your way out of a knot. If you notice you are hung up on your own line stop what you're doing and untangle it before you make it worse.


Damn right. It always gets worse. Amazing how tangles that line can get.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

It is amazing how one cast can tangle a leader or tippet to the point it is ruined.....Well, I've heard that....it has of course never happened to me...


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

If you a consistently getting knots in your leaders, your casting rhythm is off. Most likely rushing the forward cast, you must pause slightly before going forward to let the line straighten out behind you.


----------

